# Favorite back roads



## rugby bloke (13 Apr 2017)

We all have our favorite back roads to ride ... This is currently top of my list - Ravenstone to Stoke Goldington, in that little corner where Northants, Bucks and Beds come together. Not a long way but a real joy to ride.

New tarmac, rolling countryside, almost always care free, I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2017)

I know that road well Mr Bloke, not far from me. Easy to get lost!

My favourite is not far from yours. From the village of Hartwell, in a loop down to Bozenham Mill, then swing around and cross the county line into Buckinghamshire, through Pindon End and emerge into Hanslope. Not a huge route, can be disposed of comfortably in an hour, but takes in rural areas, farmland, river, railway, quite a few interesting sights in a low traffic environment


----------



## Spinney (13 Apr 2017)

This is mine - don't ride it often as it's the other end of the country, but I've stopped up the top there a few times (in the car as well as on the bike) and watched the sun start to go down over the hills. In the right spot you can't see or hear the M6 to your west, and only the tarmac says you're not in the wilderness. It's that wide open spaces feeling. There are lots of other good roads that give similar views and feelings, but that's the stretch that sticks in my mind, perhaps because I've diverted off the M6 there on long journeys a couple of times to spend 15 mins looking at the sunbeams slanting down through gaps in the clouds.

B6261 between Shap and Orton, Cumbria.


----------



## Haitch (13 Apr 2017)

The south bank of the River Lek. Head south and your into mile after mile of orchards, beautiful throughout the seasons. Go west, young cyclist, and it's Utrecht, Germany is to the east. Historical towns, lovely villages and, on a good day, sunshine. It's like being in a foreign country.


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I know that road well Mr Bloke, not far from me. Easy to get lost!
> 
> My favourite is not far from yours. From the village of Hartwell, in a loop down to Bozenham Mill, then swing around and cross the county line into Buckinghamshire, through Pindon End and emerge into Hanslope. Not a huge route, can be disposed of comfortably in an hour, but takes in rural areas, farmland, river, railway, quite a few interesting sights in a low traffic environment


I was introduced to that loop a couple of weeks ago. Its amazing how you have be cycling in the area and not pick up these little gems. As you say its a really nice little loop.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Apr 2017)

Out of Puerto Pollenca in Mallorca us the 'garden route'. Lovely views, smells and plants.

Then the road to Caimari is equally beautiful.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> I was introduced to that loop a couple of weeks ago. Its amazing how you have be cycling in the area and not pick up this little gems. As you say its a really nice little loop.



You would've come close to Drago Manor. Let me know when you're planning to do it again and I could join you, finish up with a coffee and sticky bun in them forest Cafe.


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> You would've come close to Drago Manor. Let me know when you're planning to do it again and I could join you, finish up with a coffee and sticky bun in them forest Cafe.


I'm planning to head out on my bike tomorrow am, so I may be passing your way.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2017)

I really like Widdop Road between Slack (above Hebden Bridge) and Thursden (above Colne). I don't have my nice summer photos to hand, so here are some winter ones instead ...


----------



## Spinney (13 Apr 2017)

I do love that kind of countryside. My legs don't always appreciate the hills, though!


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> I'm planning to head out on my bike tomorrow am, so I may be passing your way.



Watch our for the Bank Holiday wallies heading for the forest.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2017)

Spinney said:


> I do love that kind of countryside. My legs don't always appreciate the hills, though!


That's why I have triples on 3 of my 4 bikes, and I put a double with a 34/36 bottom gear on my CX bike!


----------



## Spinney (13 Apr 2017)

ALL my bikes have triples. My favourite steed is a tourer with mountain bike gearing (not ultra-low, but still lower than a standard triple). And my legs still don't like the hills much!


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I really like Widdop Road between Slack (above Hebden Bridge) and Thursden (above Colne). I don't have my nice summer photos to hand, so here are some winter ones instead ...


Great views, my soft East Midlands legs are hurting just looking at the hills !


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Apr 2017)

There's so many to choose from. 

The road west of the Lune between Halton (Lancaster) and Kirkby Lonsdale is by no means traffic free (not really a 'back' road but compared to the road running up the east side of the river, it is). It's got a tunnel of trees and a panoramic view of the Cumbrian mountains, Ingleborough, the Bowland Fells, plenty of ups and downs and is far superior to the alternative A683

There's a little lane from the A683 up to Brookhouse. It's only about 1/4 of a mile but it's lovely as it gets into the village, almost lost in time. Best going up than down.


----------



## SteveF (13 Apr 2017)

Goatsmoor lane coming out of the NE of Billericay towards West Hanningfield, little traffic, quiet through the woods and a very smooth road surface.... always puts a smile on my face when I cycle it


----------



## Spinney (13 Apr 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> There's so many to choose from.
> 
> The road west of the Lune between Halton (Lancaster) and Kirkby Lonsdale is by no means traffic free (not really a 'back' road but compared to the road running up the east side of the river, it is). It's got a tunnel of trees and a panoramic view of the Cumbrian mountains, Ingleborough, the Bowland Fells, plenty of ups and downs and is far superior to the alternative A683
> 
> There's a little lane from the A683 up to Brookhouse. It's only about 1/4 of a mile but it's lovely as it gets into the village, almost lost in time. Best going up than down.


Oooh yes, some lovely back lanes east of the M6 between KL, Carnforth and Milnthorpe. Used to cycle those a lot when I lived up there. A few bits are rather bitter-sweet - when I heard that a good cycling friend was going into a hospice and would not be coming out again I went for a bike ride around there. And now I think of him when I go on those roads.


----------



## stephec (13 Apr 2017)

Spinney said:


> This is mine - don't ride it often as it's the other end of the country, but I've stopped up the top there a few times (in the car as well as on the bike) and watched the sun start to go down over the hills. In the right spot you can't see or hear the M6 to your west, and only the tarmac says you're not in the wilderness. It's that wide open spaces feeling. There are lots of other good roads that give similar views and feelings, but that's the stretch that sticks in my mind, perhaps because I've diverted off the M6 there on long journeys a couple of times to spend 15 mins looking at the sunbeams slanting down through gaps in the clouds.
> 
> B6261 between Shap and Orton, Cumbria.
> View attachment 347199
> ...


I've done the same thing a few times, coming down the M6 on my way home from a job in Scotland I'll divert off along that road if I've got the time.


----------



## Spinney (13 Apr 2017)

stephec said:


> I've done the same thing a few times, coming down the M6 on my way home from a job in Scotland I'll divert off along that road if I've got the time.


Don't tell them all or it'll get crowded!


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2017)

Spoilt for choice in Leicestershire.


----------



## growingvegetables (13 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I really like Widdop Road ...


+1. 

And for those whose legs quail at the thought of those climbs ... a killer the first time. Ah but, if as you come over the top (riding from the Colne side), there's a lone piper practising; way out in the middle of the Widdop dam??? 

Makes it a whole lot easier next time - the memory (and the remote off-chance that the piper might be out again) makes such a difference .


----------



## growingvegetables (13 Apr 2017)

A short bit of favourite lane, a bit nearer to home for me - from Thorner, via Milner Lane to East Rigton; on via Compton Lane to Collingham. I like riding lanes along the ridge tops .


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2017)

Part of my favorite loop is a single track road between Belton and Shepshed part of Ncr6 . Virtually traffic free rolling terrain . Always enjoy riding that bit . It's a strava segment so sometimes I ride it fast sometimes I ride it slow and enjoy the views but either way it makes me smile .


----------



## Welsh wheels (13 Apr 2017)

The back roads from Cardiff to Caerphilly. Very hilly but some stunning views.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (13 Apr 2017)

The narrow lanes of North Norfolk:






And home for some post ride recovery fuel:


----------



## Gixxerman (13 Apr 2017)

Quite nice in the Lincolnshire Wolds. Miles of rural backroads and, despite rumours to the contrarary, some hills too.


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> We all have our favorite back roads to ride ... This is currently top of my list - Ravenstone to Stoke Goldington, in that little corner where Northants, Bucks and Beds come together. Not a long way but a real joy to ride.


Except when the steam rally's on, assuming that is still as big as it was 

Here's maybe my favourite local non-seasonal one - just as you crest the final ridge before descending arrow-straight to the coast road. The sea comes back into view and you know it's not far before a good lunch stop at either the deli or the RSPB cafe: http://www.instantstreetview.com/@52.949231,0.593871,345.65h,-28.11p,1z

I've tons of seasonal ones around here - at the moment, heading east along Setch Road between the tulip fields is pretty lovely as you round corners and fields of strips of extreme colour swing into view. In high summer, I've a soft spot for this one because there aren't many places in Norfolk where you climb into dense tree cover and get that blast of cold air, having just come from another great lunch stop at either Holkham or Wells and ridden past the obelisk: http://www.instantstreetview.com/@52.908673,0.790593,220.15h,-12.16p,0.85z

In France, can I have the D 803 east of Bordeaux?


----------



## Alan O (13 Apr 2017)

I don't really have any new favourite roads yet since I got back to cycling after a long gap, but back in my student days at Leeds I used to love the old road to Otley - especially the final downhill section before Otley itself, which is the only place where I've ever had a car pull out to try to stop me from overtaking 

I've recently "traveled" that road again on Google Streetview, and it looks like there's a lot more traffic on it these days.


----------



## Effyb4 (13 Apr 2017)

My favourite bit of road is Fobbing high road. There are great views over the Essex marshes and some interesting buildings. Plus there's a downhill at the end of it.










(not my pictures)


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I know that road well Mr Bloke, not far from me. Easy to get lost!
> 
> My favourite is not far from yours. From the village of Hartwell, in a loop down to Bozenham Mill, then swing around and cross the county line into Buckinghamshire, through Pindon End and emerge into Hanslope. Not a huge route, can be disposed of comfortably in an hour, but takes in rural areas, farmland, river, railway, quite a few interesting sights in a low traffic environment



Will have to try that one could easily be added to one of my rides



rugby bloke said:


> We all have our favorite back roads to ride ... This is currently top of my list - Ravenstone to Stoke Goldington, in that little corner where Northants, Bucks and Beds come together. Not a long way but a real joy to ride.
> 
> New tarmac, rolling countryside, almost always care free, I would recommend it to anyone.
> 
> View attachment 347196



Yes i know that road well and as you say just been re surfaced


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2017)

The cobbles at Grappenhall. Good local ride for testing if the bike has anything loose.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2017)

There are zillions around here. But the one that sticks in my memory was the Marishes Low Road that we took on last year's Leeds-Scarborough CC ride. It's near Malton

It's about 10km long and completely flat. We rode it with a stonking tailwind in warm sunshine and I think we came across only one car. Just zooming along at 18mph with very little effort having a chat with the other participants. Lovely


----------



## Mark1978 (13 Apr 2017)

Love a bit of Gravel Bank out here in the fens...

http://www.instantstreetview.com/@52.678826,0.304751,65.77h,-4.18p,1z


----------



## Mrs M (13 Apr 2017)

The "off roads" in Tenerife are fun


----------



## Mr Celine (13 Apr 2017)

Proper back roads are ones that the Google streetview car hasn't driven. Like this one - 





The strava segment from here to the end of the public road has been attempted all of 36 times by 29 strava-ists. Since this photo was taken the road was destroyed by timber lorries but has since been resurfaced and is now billiard table smooth. 

Unclassified road from B709 to Ettrick Head.


----------



## robjh (13 Apr 2017)

The wilds of the Cambridgeshire/Essex/Hertfordshire borderlands will never compete on hills and rugged grandeur with some of the above, but this road IMO is one of the very best for miles around. Coploe Hill between Ickleton (Cambs.) and Catmere End/Strethall (Essex).


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2017)

I haven't got a road that's a favourite, I just enjoy the rolling lanes in Warwickshire and think it's great that some routes take me into Leicestershire or down into the cotswolds, or across into Northamptonshire, and that cycling has taken me into places that otherwise I wouldn't have seen.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Apr 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> A short bit of favourite lane, a bit nearer to home for me - from Thorner, via Milner Lane to East Rigton; on via Compton Lane to Collingham. I like riding lanes along the ridge tops .



This loop is one of many - at East Rigton I'll take Bramham Lane instead and despite the frequently muddy surface it's a lovely, virtually traffic free lane all the way back to Thorner Lane, leaving you free to loop back via Jewitt Lane, or carry on to Bramham and the delights that lay beyond.

And there is also the loop around Church Fenton Aerodrome (Leeds East Airport), much of which is isolated, traffic free loveliness.


----------



## Vantage (13 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> The cobbles at Grappenhall. Good local ride for testing if the bike has anything loose.
> View attachment 347241



I thought that looked familiar so checked my RideWithGPS records. Did it in November 2012. Amazingly enough the bike and I made it through in one piece ........just.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> There are zillions around here. But the one that sticks in my memory was the Marishes Low Road that we took on last year's Leeds-Scarborough CC ride. It's near Malton
> 
> It's about 10km long and completely flat. We rode it with a stonking tailwind in warm sunshine and I think we came across only one car. Just zooming along at 18mph with very little effort having a chat with the other participants. Lovely


I was telling postie about that road today on his old Scarborough ride thread.

It is on the long flat section between the second (small) hill, and the third (larger) hill just outside Scarborough on this profile. With that heavenly tailwind, it was great. What a nightmare it would have been riding in the opposite direction!


----------



## growingvegetables (13 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> ... Church Fenton Aerodrome (Leeds East Airport) ...


You're right about the riding around that corner. 

But ... forgive the belly-aching chortle at mention of Leeds East Airport, "dedicated to bringing you first class service for all your domestic and European flights ...safe in the knowledge that safety *and discretion* are top priorities."


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2017)

Mark1978 said:


> Love a bit of Gravel Bank out here in the fens...
> 
> http://www.instantstreetview.com/@52.678826,0.304751,65.77h,-4.18p,1z


They seem to have mistaken the road name for resurfacing instructions, sadly. Lady Drove and the north end of Silt Road were both in better nick last time I rode them.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2017)

Nice on a good day. The bog road. I'll have to get back there


----------



## raleighnut (14 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Part of my favorite loop is a single track road between Belton and Shepshed part of Ncr6 . Virtually traffic free rolling terrain . Always enjoy riding that bit . It's a strava segment so sometimes I ride it fast sometimes I ride it slow and enjoy the views but either way it makes me smile .


Ridden it many times, it's part of one of my routes up to Derby.


----------



## iggibizzle (14 Apr 2017)

Spinney said:


> This is mine - don't ride it often as it's the other end of the country, but I've stopped up the top there a few times (in the car as well as on the bike) and watched the sun start to go down over the hills. In the right spot you can't see or hear the M6 to your west, and only the tarmac says you're not in the wilderness. It's that wide open spaces feeling. There are lots of other good roads that give similar views and feelings, but that's the stretch that sticks in my mind, perhaps because I've diverted off the M6 there on long journeys a couple of times to spend 15 mins looking at the sunbeams slanting down through gaps in the clouds.
> 
> B6261 between Shap and Orton, Cumbria.
> View attachment 347199
> ...



I'm actually going along that on Sunday, maybe. Saw it on my o/S map yesterday. Gonna park at Kendal, check out the shap tt course and then either go on to hartside or swing up this road and do Dunn Fell. See what the wind is like !


----------



## tallliman (14 Apr 2017)

@13 rider, I barely ever use that bit of road as whilst it's nice, I find it slow!

Loads of favourites round me, the road between Kinoulton and Cropwell Bishop is lovely on a good day but miserable otherwise.


----------



## TeeShot (14 Apr 2017)

Living on the edge of Cheshire and The Peak District it's hard to single out one road as a favourite, but the climb from the Goyt valley to Derbyshire Bridge is hard to beat. Starting beside the Errwood reservoir the road threads it's way up the hill beside the tumbling river Goyt in the valley below. But best of all the road is closed to motorised traffic at weekends and it's one way (up). By the time you get to Derbyshire Bridge you just want to turn round and do it all again. Probably just as well you can't though!!


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4760442, member: 9609"]The area south of Kelso & Coldstream into the Cheviots, a myriad of tiny roads criss crossing the border, ...[/QUOTE]

Like this one







Note the square flat stone in the right foreground and its pair immediately beside the rear wheel of my bike. These mark where England ends. The flat stone aligned across the road has a less clear (in this photo) pair by the front wheel of my bike. These mark where Scotland starts. The bike itself is in no-mans land.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2017)

You were in the DMZ!


----------



## flake99please (15 Apr 2017)

The road that takes you from Bonaly reservoir to Harlaw reservoir. I'm having a tea & cake break at the vanilla pod cafe at the moment, but will upload some pics when I get home.


----------



## DaveReading (15 Apr 2017)

A couple of my local routes include short loops (both, coincidentally, called Mill Lane) that, although on road, are invariably traffic-free as there are faster/wider/more direct alternatives. 

Of course now I've said that, I'll probably come face-to-face with a 4x4 or horse-box on my next time out ...


----------



## iandg (15 Apr 2017)

The old A858 single track that runs from the 'Pentland Road' to Achmore just outside Stornoway

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20316657


----------



## Mark1978 (15 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> They seem to have mistaken the road name for resurfacing instructions, sadly. Lady Drove and the north end of Silt Road were both in better nick last time I rode them.


Not surprised Silt Road is in better condition right now, it's recently fallen apart at multiple points and had to be rebuilt in quite a few places. One unfortunate driver drove over it as it collapsed and it was closed for a few weeks for repair work. Lady Drove is slowly subsiding as per usual, as is Barroway Drove.

Haven't been down gravel bank recently, but if they have just topped dressed it, that's a travesty.


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2017)

Love back roads but its hard to say what is actually my favourite one 

But this is my favourite 'Main Road'

At the bottom


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2017)

HLaB said:


> Love back roads but its hard to say what is actually my favourite one
> 
> This is my favourite 'Main Road'
> 
> ...


I was going to link to that one too. Hard to say it is my favourite with that climb no matter which direction you do it, but it is quite well surfaced and can be very peaceful and beautiful on a nice day.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Apr 2017)

It's a dead end road, it's a back road but it feeds the villages. Anyway the road from Chirk to Llanarmon DC. The B4500.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Apr 2017)

TeeShot said:


> Living on the edge of Cheshire and The Peak District it's hard to single out one road as a favourite, but the climb from the Goyt valley to Derbyshire Bridge is hard to beat. Starting beside the Errwood reservoir the road threads it's way up the hill beside the tumbling river Goyt in the valley below. But best of all the road is closed to motorised traffic at weekends and it's one way (up). By the time you get to Derbyshire Bridge you just want to turn round and do it all again. Probably just as well you can't though!!


That's a cracker, I agree. In the same area the road through Wildboarclough is a beauty, for a couple of miles it seems you hardly have to pedal (assuming you are going North to South that is) and again there's a babbling brook alongside.


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2017)

Mark1978 said:


> Haven't been down gravel bank recently, but if they have just topped dressed it, that's a travesty.


It was 2 years ago I last noticed it. It went overnight from smooth tarmac with a few patches to a metric f-ton of granite chippings drifting around. It's still a good road but it's not as good as it was.

It's like Wildfield Road and whatever it becomes across Hall Road in Clenchwarton: it was a good road, not far from town yet on the edge of the vast space. And then they chipped it to hell so you have to spend half the time watching the surface and picking your line


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Apr 2017)

I'm going to go for one of my regular French ones - the road between St Julien-en-Quint and Die - rarely a car, and the most satisfying descent. And not a bad view from the top:


----------



## nickyboy (17 Apr 2017)

Tail End Charlie said:


> That's a cracker, I agree. In the same area the road through Wildboarclough is a beauty, for a couple of miles it seems you hardly have to pedal (assuming you are going North to South that is) and again there's a babbling brook alongside.



Agree 100%. Wildboarclough is really nice. The only problem for me is to get there from Glossop requires a fair bit of climbing. Still it's worth it. It's even nice S to N as the gradient is very gentle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2017)

The first isn't exactly a back-road, but...
Lotherton Hall to Towton, in either direction (a lot of the traffic has gone, due to the A1 & A64)
Top of 'Mary Pannal, turning right at the lights, onto Back Newton Lane, & heading into Ledsham
Newthorpe (where 'Squires' is), over Gorse Lane, towards South Milford (past Steeton Hall), then Westfield Lane, onto Butt Lane, into Lumby




ColinJ said:


> I really like Widdop Road between Slack (above Hebden Bridge) and Thursden (above Colne). I don't have my nice summer photos to hand, so here are some winter ones instead ...
> View attachment 347202
> View attachment 347203
> View attachment 347204
> ...



Given the changeable weather up there, that could be summer!!


----------



## Globalti (18 Apr 2017)

I love this short section of Moor Lane, which runs along the top of Whalley Nab between Blackburn and Whalley. The beech woods are beautiful and the lane flat so you can just cruise along with little effort enjoying the patches of sun and shade. Heading east you are about to drop down Whalley Nab itself, a great descent you can fly down straight into the village. 

https://goo.gl/maps/mg6AA416f5H2


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Given the changeable weather up there, that could be summer!!


Indeed!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2017)

Globalti said:


> I love this short section of Moor Lane, which runs along the top of Whalley Nab between Blackburn and Whalley. The beech woods are beautiful and the lane flat so you can just cruise along with little effort enjoying the patches of sun and shade. Heading east you are about to drop down Whalley Nab itself, a great descent you can fly down straight into the village.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/mg6AA416f5H2


That is one stretch of road that I haven't ridden yet. I usually ride up Whalley Old Road but Whalley Nab is on my to-ride list in that area, along with Birdy Brow and Jeffrey Hill. I plotted a route which takes in about 10 tough climbs there - those 3, Nick o'Pendle both ways, Black Hill to Padiham Heights and so on. I might tackle the ride later in the year if I feel fit enough!


----------



## Globalti (18 Apr 2017)

You're always welcome over our side, Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2017)

Globalti said:


> You're always welcome over our side, Colin!


I have a ~100km ride planned from Whalley for 20th May. Out via Slaidburn and Cross of Greet to a cafe at Wray, then back via Bowland Knotts and Gisburn Forest. If you are free, you'd be welcome to join us. I will adding the extra distance from Todmorden in the morning and back in the evening to make the distance up to 100 miles.


----------



## Globalti (18 Apr 2017)

Might be able to make it - that's the day between returning from a trip to FYR and going to York for the Cyclist magazine track day. We'll have to see what Mrs Gti says and how tired I'm feeling.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2017)

FYR ... Is that the Former Yugoslav Republic (of Macedonia)?


----------



## Globalti (18 Apr 2017)

In my case Serbia, Bosnia, Croatia and finishing across the EU border in Hungary, a whistle-stop tour covering over 2000 kms in five days. This year I've booked to hire a decent car with big wheels to make lighter work of all those empty motorways with perfect tarmac.


----------



## mjr (18 Apr 2017)

Globalti said:


> This year I've booked to hire a decent car with big wheels to make lighter work of all those empty motorways with perfect tarmac.


Well, it'll be perfect _after_ your big-wheeled hire "car" has been past:


----------



## clid61 (18 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Out of Puerto Pollenca in Mallorca us the 'garden route'. Lovely views, smells and plants.
> 
> Then the road to Caimari is equally beautiful.


Could fall out with some people lol , love that route but it's not my back yard lol !


----------



## Aravis (22 Apr 2017)

A borderline case, perhaps, as it's a B-road for part of its length, but my nomination is the Lambourn Valley road heading north-westwards from Newbury.
I grew up in Kingsclere, 7 miles south-east from Newbury, and after riding there it very often came next. Nowadays it's not quite so close to home.

Yesterday evening I was travelling back from Newbury without time pressure, and the road was quiet enough to drive at cycling pace (if you're Bernard Hinault). I stopped at the Ashdown House car park to brew a cup of tea (how middle aged) and took a few pictures:










It was a pleasant, warmish, sombre evening. I saw one cyclist, just approaching Lambourn on the way down, in full helmetless touring set-up. Lucky chap.

Seeing the sheep and sarsens put me in mind of a whimsical opera by the English composer, Harrison Birtwistle, _Yan Tan Tethera_. Amongst my planned rides I have one that will take me over from Wantage and through this part of the valley. With a little tweaking I should be able to make it come out at 123 miles. No question, this has to happen.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Apr 2017)

robjh said:


> The wilds of the Cambridgeshire/Essex/Hertfordshire borderlands will never compete on hills and rugged grandeur with some of the above, but this road IMO is one of the very best for miles around. Coploe Hill between Ickleton (Cambs.) and Catmere End/Strethall (Essex).
> View attachment 347272
> 
> 
> View attachment 347273


is that on a sort of ridge? If so I think I may have ridden it, once at night, then in the daytime, on a return ride from Upminster to Cambridge.


----------



## robjh (22 Apr 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> is that on a sort of ridge? If so I think I may have ridden it, once at night, then in the daytime, on a return ride from Upminster to Cambridge.


Yes, effectively, or it certainly feels like it. It is at the northern edge of the chalk ridge that runs NE-SW here and eventually becomes the Chilterns, and once on the top here, as shown in the photo, you cross wide open fields and feel like you're on the highest point for miles around. The northern (Ickleton) end of the road has a sharpish incline where the ridge meets the plains.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Apr 2017)

thanks for the reply rob - yes pretty sure that was it.


----------



## flatflr (30 May 2017)

Aravis said:


> A borderline case, perhaps, as it's a B-road for part of its length, but my nomination is the Lambourn Valley road heading north-westwards from Newbury.
> I grew up in Kingsclere, 7 miles south-east from Newbury, and after riding there it very often came next. Nowadays it's not quite so close to home.
> 
> Yesterday evening I was travelling back from Newbury without time pressure, and the road was quiet enough to drive at cycling pace (if you're Bernard Hinault). I stopped at the Ashdown House car park to brew a cup of tea (how middle aged) and took a few pictures:
> ...



Rode the Lambourn Vally road on Sunday after riding from Newbury to Great Shefford up to the The Ridgeway and back down. Just a shame that the surface is so bad in places

My Favourite is the Great Shefford to The Ridgeway stretch either up or down, a smooth surface with a gentle gradient and a great view at the top, and then a spin back down.


----------



## oldfatfool (30 May 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> There's so many to choose from.
> 
> The road west of the Lune between Halton (Lancaster) and Kirkby Lonsdale is by no means traffic free (not really a 'back' road but compared to the road running up the east side of the river, it is). It's got a tunnel of trees and a panoramic view of the Cumbrian mountains, Ingleborough, the Bowland Fells, plenty of ups and downs and is far superior to the alternative A683


 Not sure if thatcis were i was on sat morning before the storms. Lovely roads. Also love the ascent/descent of Middleto fell.


----------

